# Israeli noise band worth checking out the sound early industrial, helpt out?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You know my taste for noise music that is ambient and etheric, i like author & punisher, i wonder if there are any worth checking out israel exp noisy ambient band?

I sel noise '' connaisseurs'' and israeli into noise scene help?
:tiphat:


----------

